# Is there anything sweeter...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

than a sleeping baby? 
Miss Violet is spending the morning with me...
This is her first time away from Mommy for more than a couple of hours and she's doing amazingly well so far. 
She had breakfast, chased Todd around the house (which he absolutely LOVED!) had a quick drink from the bottle and crashed in my arms. :biggrin1:

Violet is my best friends youngest daughter...we had our first babies together (two weeks apart) and have shared the joys (and craziness) of motherhood together for the past 10 years. 
Violet is a miracle baby of sorts...her Momma has three other children before her and when they decided to try for a fourth she lost two babies midway through her pregnancies in a little over a years time...she also almost lost her own life hemmoraging during her early deliveries both times. 
When she told me that they were going to try again I was so afraid that we would lose her and we decided that this would be the last try.
Luckily her pregnancy with Violet was completely uneventful and Violet was born perfectly healthy and cute as a button! 
She's
Here's a picture of my little sleeping Violet ...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Goodness, she is so precious. I think the only thing sweeter would be if Todd were sleeping with her!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She is beautiful Eva, and such a miracle baby!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She's awake...now for the fun pics..
I promise that I washed the kong before she chewed on it...just don't tell her mom..lol ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a little doll!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a smile!! And those cheeks!! very pinchable!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oooooh.....pudgy baby fingers!!! I LOVE pudgy baby fingers.....memo to self....call son and put pressure on for grandbaby :evil:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Look at those beautiful eyes...how fun!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is so cute. You can't help just smiling looking at her pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, she's beautiful. What gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Violet's Mommy picked her up a few hours ago...I got my baby fix. :biggrin1:
She is the smiliest little girl in the world and she actually understands the word "no" (and listens) at 9 months...wow! 
Todd did really well with her (he's always loved her sooooo much) and when he would start to crowd her (wanting petted) I would tell him to back up and he'd sit a few feet away and watch her.
He's a good boy too! :biggrin1:
Fun day but wow, she wore me out...lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so cute!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a sweetie. She is so happy.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She is precious. Look at those long eyelashes! Todd looks like he's being so sweet and gentle with her. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And I thought they only gave pretty eye lashes to little boys! She is adorable.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Violet is precious! I love the photos of her and Todd.
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Violet's Momma is at an ultrasound appointment (Baby #5 is due in a month!) and so little Miss Violet is hanging out with me for the afternoon 
She and Todd are as deeply in love as ever..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a doll!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

A couple more


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Goodness! Baby #5? I hope all goes well with this pregnancy and Violet has a happy, healthy brother or sister.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would want to keep Violet!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

SHE IS ADORABLE!!!! Those are just precious pictures with Todd.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I would want to keep Violet!


I DO!! lol..Violet is the cutest sweetest little girl and Todd follows behind her wherever she goes. 
He's a great baby sitter 
BTW...baby #5 is a boy


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Is Violet a doll or a living darling?! I want to knutsch her so badly. Tell her mom I desperately need a reliable 24/7 dog sitter, I'll take good care of little Violet if she comes to live with us. I'll even teach her three more languages!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot Maryam, I only speak English. But I'll teach her to cook if I can have her!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ladies,

You can fight over that adorable baby but you can't win. If she came to live with me, I'd teach her to shop. Now admit it, is there any more valuable knowledge to have???

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Unbelievably adorable!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Too bad dear friends, I will not only teach her three additional languages but also how to cook, shop, sew, knit, bake, paint, cut hair, and if she wants to I can help her become a doctor too. HA!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*She is a doll! And Todd is just too cute with her! I can't promise her anything but love and lots of puppy kisses!*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's precious. And Todd is so cute. Great pictures.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cutie. Todd looks at her so adoringly. What a pair!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> What a cutie. Todd looks at her so adoringly. What a pair!


Violet was only a few days old the first time that she and Todd (then 3 months) met...they have been the best buddies ever since. 
It's fun to watch their reactions when they first see each other after being apart for awhile..They both yell and scream until they are touching and then snuggle up together and look like they are in heaven.  
Todd loves babies and children but it's different with Violet..he grooms her and never lets her out of his sight while she's here.
He lets her chew on him and pull on him..lay on top of him and squish him..both of them looking thrilled the entire time..lol
She's *his* baby and he loves her very much!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw that is so sweet. I bet she loves being groomed by Todd. How precious.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Those two are the sweetest dolls together.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Too bad dear friends, I will not only teach her three additional languages but also how to cook, shop, sew, knit, bake, paint, cut hair, and if she wants to I can help her become a doctor too. HA!


Show off! :wink:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, gotta make my last 2.5 years of doing nothing productive look good, LOL.


----------

